# Halihallo!



## Makak (7 Jan. 2022)

"Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren, ich begrüße Sie zur Tagesschau"

...würde die scharfe Judith Rakers sagen. Ich belasse es bei einem freundlichen Hallo in die Runde! moin58


----------



## Death Row (7 Jan. 2022)

Ich begrüße Sie ebenfalls 

Top News im Forum: Benehmen und netten Inhalt posten! :thumbup:


----------



## Sawyer12 (7 Jan. 2022)

Grüß Dich und Willkommen! 

Bin gespannt auf welche scharfe Damen Du stehst und posten wirst :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## General (8 Jan. 2022)

Sei Herzlich Willkommen auf CB:thumbup:


----------

